# Craft Robo Robo Master v. 4.0 AutoTrace Error



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

I recently downloaded the most recent version of the Robomaster software, v. 4.0, for my CC 100 so I could take advantage of the autotrace feature. 

However I am getting an error trying to autotrace a .pcx and/or pcx image. 

I import the file. Then Edit>Get Outline. However, I am getting the following error "Outline Module Startup Failure". 

Does anyone have any ideas for solving this problem. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

I still haven't been able to figure out the problem with v. 4.0. 

After LOTS of searching, I was able to find a link to v. 2.4 online. I downloaded and installed it. I did not get any errors when running the autotrace function. 

Looks like it's version 2.4 for me which is no problem. All I really wanted RoboMaster for wasfor the autotrace.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

While I'm not familar with pcx format, I can't help but think that format incompatability is the cause of error. Have you tried version 4.0 with a jpg or bmp ?


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

The outline function only seems to work with raster images. I did try a .bmp and still had the same issue. 

2.4 works just fine.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

I wonder if it could be either a conflict issue with other installed software or insufficient memory.

As I am able to successfully outline a 5 MB bmp using version 4.0.


----------



## Nelia (May 14, 2008)

There's a problem with the v...4.0 if you removed 2.4. Version 4 installs in the same directory as 2.4 and if you have 2.4 installed, you will get the autotrace ok. If you no longer have version 2.4, you can contact the technical support of Graphtec at [email protected] and they can provide it for you.


----------



## desicouture (May 5, 2011)

jlgill said:


> I recently downloaded the most recent version of the Robomaster software, v. 4.0, for my CC 100 so I could take advantage of the autotrace feature.
> 
> However I am getting an error trying to autotrace a .pcx and/or pcx image.
> 
> ...


Hi, I also had this problem, with any type of image I was trying to get the outline for I would get this message 'Outline module startup failure'.

Thing is I would see the error message very briefly then the outline module or 'autotrace' was starting up but the image wasnt importing to it. So in order to cancel the error message, I would have to exit the autotrace first.

So this is what I did and it worked:

- I minimised the autotrace window (dont cancel it)
- Then cancel the error message (outline mdule startup failure)
- Then right click the image again
- Click on 'Get outline' (no error message at this point)
- Maximise the same autotrace window i minimised just a moment ago (located bottom left of my screen within the robo master software)

.... and hey presto! image was in the auto trace window and I carried on as normal from there.

Please forgive if i've not explained anything properly, I rarely post in forums, as im always seeking advice, never giving it, lol.

Thanks and I hope this works for you 

Danny

p.s. im running windows 8 and robo master 5.3


----------

